# Season Edit Montana



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey guys! Some clips from this year up at Great Divide in Montana. I'm the guy in the yellow and gray jacket, this is my second season at the hill. (Started last christmas) Some of the footage is bad, tell me what you think tho.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd say you're doing great for that early in your board life. You must be fairly young. How many days you get this season?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I'd say you're doing great for that early in your board life. You must be fairly young. How many days you get this season?


Be honest... don't these kids make you wanna hide under a blanked and cry? 

Atoxa, you're doing great. I enjoyed the clip (and feel ashamed )

Not sure what cam you used, but maybe this helps: I recognized a familiar blinking/flushing of the light in some takes, I had that as well with my Drift if in "vivid" light mode on very bright bluebird days, and assumed, the cam was overstrained by the amount of light. Never happened in "normal" light mode.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks!

I'm using a gopro hero 3, just the normal one, on default settings 720p 60fps. Should we take the clips facing away from the sun then? Any other editing/video tips are greatly appreciated.

Yesterday was my 67th day at the hill. I'm hoping to make it to 70, there is 2 weekends left. I'm 16, btw. Did the song work?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Be honest... don't these kids make you wanna hide under a blanked and cry?



_YES!_ *You* kids _DO! _ lol


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Here ya go.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm using a gopro hero 3, just the normal one, on default settings 720p 60fps. Should we take the clips facing away from the sun then? Any other editing/video tips are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Yesterday was my 67th day at the hill. I'm hoping to make it to 70, there is 2 weekends left. * I'm 16, btw. * Did the song work?


Well hell neni! That explains a lot! Gravity doesn't _really_ start to make you "Her Bitch" until sometime _after_ puberty! 


Atoxa, Nice lil edit. (...could use fewer skiers!)   :thumbsup:


-edit-
BTW,... check you settings and see if you have it set to "spot meter" for reading auto exposure. You want it set to center weighted or average not spot. When set to spot exposure it will change often and drastically based on small dark areas of the scene. Center weighted will do a better job of averaging out exposure for the entire frame.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good job Atoxa! are you from that area? Lucky you still have two weekend,ours (Redlodge) just close this weekend. Hmm,i wonder if i should come up there....


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Chomps! I'm all for freeskiing, not the type of guy to be discriminative against anyone but gapers...

t21, yeah I ride up here like 50 days a year. This week they are taking out all the rails, but maintaining the jumps. Hope it all works out up here. If you come up, I'll probably be there. If you see me, don't be shy to come say hi man!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Atoxa said:


> btw. Did the song work?


Yes, IMO that calm song fits very well with all these slow motion takes. 

BTW: Referring to your other thread, I like the grey ones better


----------

